# remote start trouble viper 5706v



## butters149 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello, 

I think I have the Viper 5706V installed with the smart start GPS on my 2014 Lancer Evolution X MR. I had it installed professionally by one of the viper dealers here in Los Angeles. I've had to go back to that shop a few times now because of various problems (kind of wizzed off since I work full time and t rying to study for the MCAT). 

I am currently having this issue with the remote start where if it won't start up the first time it won't try again. THe alarm "thinks" the car is on because when I check the remote and my smart start app status it says the engine is running, so the car will not try to crank again, instead the parking lights will be on, etc. I would have to press the remote start button again to turn the car "off" and then press it again to turn the car on, the car usually turns over the 2nd time around. 

This issue i notice happens in the morning a few times. It has happened once at night after parking for 2-3 hours. But I haven't noticed this issue happening if I try to start it after coming out from work, usually the car will be parked for at least 10 hours in the garage. I am sure the car is getting signal in the morning because the car is parked outside and I am right next to it when parking. 

These issues are kind of wizing me off, is this all the normal process of installing an alarm (me going back a few times)?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

butters149 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think I have the Viper 5706V installed with the smart start GPS on my 2014 Lancer Evolution X MR. I had it installed professionally by one of the viper dealers here in Los Angeles. I've had to go back to that shop a few times now because of various problems (kind of wizzed off since I work full time and t rying to study for the MCAT).
> 
> ...


 Sometimes yeah, depending on how common your car is(which yours is not) so they don't do a lot of them. And the features you want, Sounds like the starter isn't sensing as if it was it would re try to start. Have you had any engine work done to it? 
Go back tell them you paid for this but so far it aint working so either refund your money or fix it. You may need to leave it for them to have time, make an appointment ahead of time.


----------

